# Need Backlit Keyboard and PC Cabinet



## mohit9206 (Sep 18, 2015)

My PC keyboard has crapped out as some keys are working some are not. So i need a new one. I am looking for a cheap led backlit keyboard. The only one i could find within my budget is CoolerMaster Devastator keyboard mouse combo. But the thing is i don't need the mice as i already have a good one. But it doesn't seem like you can buy just the keyboard because i couldn't find just the standalone keyboard without the mice. My budget is about 2k.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 23, 2015)

Guys between Logitech G105 and CoolerMaster Devastator, which keyboard is better? I need only backlit keyboard within my budget of 2k but CM Devastator is only available as a combo?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2015)

Non combo versions are usually better than the combo versions. There is some cost cutting done here and there in combos. I'd pick the G105 anyday.

Edit:

You can try cleaning the old keyboard by removing the keys first and see if it starts to work again.


----------

